# SPIRIT in store coupons are OUT!



## Col. Fryght

Thank you, happy news indeed. The location closest to me on the locator is still not open. Not even a sign is up, but there are boxes inside.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Last year they added a 25% off coupon and then one for 30% off. Be on the lookout!


----------



## BobbyA

Please post coupon image or url link, nothing showing on store locator page.

Got it.
Needed to try again using IE instead of FF to have the "Get Coupon" box show up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

When you go to the store locator it doesn't show until you enter a zip code. And then it appears on the right side. Click link and print coupon.


----------



## Col. Fryght

The online code for 20% that I keep getting when I use the locator is "LOCATE14."


----------



## BobbyA

Just go here: 
http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201408991685/


----------



## JWAddington

Received an email from Spirit with a surprise, click to reveal an up to 40% off code...i got a 25% code. Anyone get the 40% ???


----------



## BobbyA

Look at the top of your browser, in the URL (link that appears in your browser address box) you get when you did the "Click Here to reveal your deal".
Their webpage does not show the answer in either of our computers using firefox. Had to open it with IE to see the banner with the discount information.

The word before the date _9_5_14 is the code. In the case of 20% off the code is GOBLIN. 
SCREAM is also 20%
SCARY is 25%

Post the others, these are not unique 1 time use codes and anyone could enter one. But it says they are only valid today.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I got 20%, hoping someone has a 40%.


----------



## Screaming Demons

20% here too. I was hoping for 40 but not really expecting it.


----------



## untillater

40% mystery coupon code = "g h o s t l y 1 4" without the qoutes/spaces, online only, today only, 1 item, blah blah blah

a]


----------



## untillater

g h o s t l y 1 4 without spaces is 40% off,


----------



## booswife02

Thanks so much for that 40% coupon I used it!


----------



## Curve82

I got the 20% off one  Hopefully if someone gets the 40% off one, they post a link so we can all get it.


----------



## BobbyA

Curve82 said:


> I got the 20% off one  Hopefully if someone gets the 40% off one, they post a link so we can all get it.


I'll give you a clue to the code if you want. Look at msg #13 or msg #12, or...


----------



## untillater

The 40% was a mystery coupon for 9/5/14 only, just so everyone knows.


----------



## killerhaunts

How do you see what % you get off with the email. each time i click it i just go to main page  can you only see at check out or something?


----------



## BobbyA

The mystery code was only valid Sept 5th 2014.

There is a fairly permanent (good until Halloween) 20% off printable coupon with an online code in another thread.


----------



## lbc

Anyone know if Spirit will be doing 25% off Friends & Family this weekend like last year?


----------



## lbc

So Friends & Family is this weekend, but it is 20% off everything, not 25%. Code is FRIENDS14.


----------



## BobbyA

Pretty sure that's not the real F&F discount. Just an average promotion given that name because consumers expect them.


----------



## lbc

30% Off one item coupon this weekend.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201409340475/?UTM_Campaign=EMM:ZEM:30pOff19_20_14_Coupon


----------



## Col. Fryght

lbc said:


> 30% Off one item coupon this weekend.
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201409340475/?UTM_Campaign=EMM:ZEM:30pOff19_20_14_Coupon


I wonder how they keep track of just the one item limit? It does not appear that the codes are unique to one time use. I have three stores within 15 miles of me, I could go to all three, then have my wife go back to the same three. Of course, that is still probably a win for them. 

Did anybody notice that the broken spine girl and peekaboo girl are already in low supply?


----------



## BobbyA

They do it just like harbor freight's 20 or 25% off coupons. One item coupon. If you want to buy a 2nd with a coupon item you have to come again. Spirit is hoping the 30% coupon will get you to the store (or website). Then you will find more than 1 item, and pay full price for the additional items.


----------



## Col. Fryght

I lucked out. I told the manager/cashier that I was planning to go to another store to get another item for 30% off. She told me that she would rather her store have the sales, and rang up all three of my items for 30% off.


----------



## Diaval

Col. Fryght said:


> I lucked out. I told the manager/cashier that I was planning to go to another store to get another item for 30% off. She told me that she would rather her store have the sales, and rang up all three of my items for 30% off.


Thank you for the tip. I think I am going to try this trick today as there were two items I wanted to pick up yesterday afternoon. This is the first weekend my Spirit is open and they are fully stocked! 

As with last year, they have some pretty cool new stuff out.

Diaval.


----------



## Jerm357

I just went ahead and asked them and they did not care... They let me use 5 30% off coupons for 5 pose and stay skeletons all in one transaction. Ive never really ever had any problems doing this at any Spirit around my area.


----------



## Diaval

Jerm357 said:


> I just went ahead and asked them and they did not care... They let me use 5 30% off coupons for 5 pose and stay skeletons all in one transaction. Ive never really ever had any problems doing this at any Spirit around my area.



Sounds great! I went back today with 2 coupons and the two items I wanted yesterday. I just said that being that I only have two items if they could do me a favor so I don't have to trapes across town to the other Spirit. "No Problem" was the answer. From the sound of the woman behind the counter, I think they have been doing this for all their customers that show up with more than one coupon.

So I ended up getting a $30 light fixture for $20 and a $40 full size clown prop for $27. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Thriller

I get the ad, right on this page when I clicked on this post! LOL It's 30% off


----------



## NineteenDelta

Hi everyone!! Darn I missed the 30% off, if it comes up again please post!!! I really want the creepy little girl on the swing hahahaha


----------



## mickkell

20% off what? Some made up retail price,pass.


----------



## Diaval

NineteenDelta said:


> Hi everyone!! Darn I missed the 30% off, if it comes up again please post!!! I really want the creepy little girl on the swing hahahaha


Saw that one, it's pretty cool. Yeah, I stumbled on the 30% coupon on the night before the LAST day! So I was able to cash in on it.

Ewwww, now the coupon is only 20%. Bah!

Diaval.


----------



## Screaming Demons

NineteenDelta said:


> Hi everyone!! Darn I missed the 30% off, if it comes up again please post!!! I really want the creepy little girl on the swing hahahaha


If you get her, make sure she works right. The one in my local store wouldn't shut off and the noise (I won't call it sound) was driving everyone crazy.


----------



## NineteenDelta

Thank you for the heads up Screaming Demons!
Diaval I really hope they do 30% or more again.....


----------



## Diaval

NineteenDelta said:


> Thank you for the heads up Screaming Demons!
> Diaval I really hope they do 30% or more again.....


They might since it is very early still. But if they are going to do it, it will be in the following week or so. They almost have very little or no specials in the two weeks before Halloween. Here is where they want to cash in on the last minute shoppers. So don't expect much. 

Best thing to do is save this link and check it often, at least twice a week for any updates. As it was I almost missed out on the 30% I came home from a family outing on Saturday night, logged on here, and there it was 30% off and the following day was the last day. So luckily I did cash in on it.

However if you find that in the next week or so, they only go to 25%, I would still jump at it because thereafter it will not go much lower than that. BUT the best news is that the day after Halloween is when they go to 50% off. And that is something you can count on for sure and you can stock up for next year.

Diaval.


----------



## Screaming Demons

They just emailed me a new coupon which is a good deal if you plan on making a significant purchase.


----------



## NineteenDelta

Oh heck yeah Screaming Demons!! Thank you!! You were right Diaval!! Thank you too!


----------



## lbc

There is an online only flash sale until 4pm ET for 20% off total order. Code: CLOWN14


----------



## Screaming Demons

lbc said:


> There is an online only flash sale until 4pm ET for 20% off total order. Code: CLOWN14


I don't understand Spirit's "sales."

The regular coupon is 20% off one item, with others for 25 or 30% off popping up every now and then. The coupon I posted above is for 20, 27, 30, and 33% off your total. How is 20% off, but until 4 pm only, a good deal? The only way it makes sense is if you want to buy a few things that total less than $50, and then you still have to pay shipping.

Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## punkineater

Screaming Demons said:


> I don't understand Spirit's "sales."
> 
> The regular coupon is 20% off one item, with others for 25 or 30% off popping up every now and then. The coupon I posted above is for 20, 27, 30, and 33% off your total. How is 20% off, but until 4 pm only, a good deal? The only way it makes sense is if you want to buy a few things that total less than $50, and then you still have to pay shipping.
> 
> Any thoughts from anyone?


Agreed, SD. IMO, it's kind of like gambling or the shell game....the odds are always tipped towards the 'house', and it's all about marketing ploys. It normally works out to maybe getting shipping or the taxes, 'free'. That being said, I guess any % off could be viewed as better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick  ...ouch, my eye...


----------



## mikeerdas

*Spencer's 30% off coupons?*

Linking to a new thread I started asking if Spencer's (same parent company as Spirit Halloween?) ever offer's 30% off coupons. Spencer's has a fogger I want that Spirit doesn't stock. I have a 20% off Spencer's but would rather use and find a 30% off--would help justify, just a tad, purchasing another fogger. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-and-promotions/138053-spencers-coupons-i-see-20-do-they-ever-have-30-off-coupons.html#post1686457


----------



## Diaval

mikeerdas said:


> Linking to a new thread I started asking if Spencer's (same parent company as Spirit Halloween?) ever offer's 30% off coupons. Spencer's has a fogger I want that Spirit doesn't stock. I have a 20% off Spencer's but would rather use and find a 30% off--would help justify, just a tad, purchasing another fogger.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-and-promotions/138053-spencers-coupons-i-see-20-do-they-ever-have-30-off-coupons.html#post1686457



I don't know, it is hard to say what they will do. I remember last year I had a coupon for Halloween City, which is the temporary Halloween store variant of Spirit for Party City. When I didn't find anything I liked at Halloween City, but Party City had want I wanted, Party City DID accept the coupon. I don't know if Spencer would do the same thing. Best thing to do is take the coupon with you to Spencer and ask. Just tell them that you want that particular fogger. They just might honor it.


----------



## mikeerdas

Diaval said:


> I don't know, it is hard to say what they will do. I remember last year I had a coupon for Halloween City, which is the temporary Halloween store variant of Spirit for Party City. When I didn't find anything I liked at Halloween City, but Party City had want I wanted, Party City DID accept the coupon. I don't know if Spencer would do the same thing. Best thing to do is take the coupon with you to Spencer and ask. Just tell them that you want that particular fogger. They just might honor it.


Thanks Diaval. Never would have thought of brining a Spirit coupon to Spencer's. Couldn't hurt to try. Perhaps if a Manager was on duty they'd honor it. Now would have to wait for a new 30% off Spirit coupon since I already used my 30%. And only have 20% coupons remaining.


----------



## Diaval

mikeerdas said:


> Thanks Diaval. Never would have thought of brining a Spirit coupon to Spencer's. Couldn't hurt to try. Perhaps if a Manager was on duty they'd honor it. Now would have to wait for a new 30% off Spirit coupon since I already used my 30%. And only have 20% coupons remaining.



Well, basically since Spencer owns Spirit, so, they _might_ make an exception. Key word there is might. Having a manager present may or may not be a help. Usually if it is not busy in the store you might be able to twist the cashiers arm to give you the break. You might want to try first getting something (Halloween related) using the current 20% coupon. If they DO accept it, take note of the cashier and try again with the 30% coupon later on.

I just know that it worked for me with Party/Halloween City. Spencer is a different store chain. BUT since store are a bit more careful these days about turning away business, they are likely to bend some rules. A bent rule and a happy customer will bring future business and they know this. That could be the reason why Spirit was pretty lenient about allowing those with the 30% off coupon to buy more than one thing.

I think it could be that the employees do get incentives when they make sales at a particular Spirit location. If they can keep the money in their store it just improves their bottom line. 

Diaval


----------



## smac001

i got one some days ago..


----------

